# The Amazon Kindle FAQ



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

The day before my Kindle was due to arrive, I bought Leslie's very helpful, informative, and entertaining book.  Thank you Leslie, for putting all that together and making it available at such a good price.

But...  it seems to be written about the K1.  There wasn't a K2 version or an updated edition listed with Amazon, but I wondered whether such a thing exists here on KB.  

(Since the book is mentioned so many times in various threads, a search didn't get me anywhere...)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

There's a Kindle 2 FAQ stickied at the top of this board. . . .Leslie is slowly but surely adding to it. . . .

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Thank you, I did see that.  But unless I missed something it currently contains only one question, frequently asked or otherwise.  So I just thought I'd check whether there there was something else available, maybe through Amazon.

That's ok though, I'm having fun exploring the K2...  haven't come close to testing out everything yet!  (Getting sidetracked by reading whenever I try....)


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Really?  I never really looked at it, having a Kindle 1  LOL. . . . .don't know where else to direct you then.

Ann


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan, You might want to take a look at "Kindle 2 Discoveries Thread!". It is not FAQ but very useful. 

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,4436.0.html


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> The day before my Kindle was due to arrive, I bought Leslie's very helpful, informative, and entertaining book. Thank you Leslie, for putting all that together and making it available at such a good price.
> 
> But... it seems to be written about the K1. There wasn't a K2 version or an updated edition listed with Amazon, but I wondered whether such a thing exists here on KB.
> 
> (Since the book is mentioned so many times in various threads, a search didn't get me anywhere...)


No, I haven't done the Kindle 2 book (yet). It's on the to-do list.

Part of my procrastination is that they got rid of a lot of the little quirks with the Kindle 2 that existed on the K1. My theory is that they were really trying to make the device "idiot proof" the second time around. So without the quirks, there aren't as many questions. I see that on this board and I see it over at Amazon, as well (even though I am not spending as much time there).

I started the FAQ thread here and you're right, it has only one question. If you do have other questions, let me know -- I'll try to answer them and work on compiling a list.

There is general "about Kindle" stuff in the FAQ book which would be applicable to the both the K1 and K2, but like I said, many of the shortcuts and quirks no longer exist.

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Really? I never really looked at it, having a Kindle 1 LOL. . . . .don't know where else to direct you then.
> 
> Ann


Tsk. Some mod you are....


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Shizu, thanks for the link!  

Leslie, since I'm brand-new to Kindling, if I have any K2-specific questions I'll be sure to send 'em your way (even if I find the answer somewhere here!) so that they can get added to your list.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Susan in VA said:


> Tsk. Some mod you are....


<hanging head in shame>

I must admit that I do try to answer things here, but sometimes it's going way over my head. . I let Verena (pidgeon92) and Heather (luvmy4brats) handle those.

We also have a lot of members who are EXTREMELY knowledgeable and willing to answer questions, which is great! Thanks to all of you!!

Ann


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

I'll second that  -  thanks to all the mods here!!  It's good that some of you are "techies" and some of you are the Off-Topic Police and the Keep People Nice Patrol.  Too much for any one person to handle! 

Thanks also to all the helpful members who are quick with replies to even the most obscure topics.  I've found so many good links and book/movie/food/etc recommendations through KB


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ok I have a question that I have not found anywhere else - can you change the time on K1?  Without WN I am still operating on another time and not DST


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

[quote author=Anju]
ok I have a question that I have not found anywhere else - can you change the time on K1? Without WN I am still operating on another time and not DST
[/quote]

Nope. It won't update until you are in a WhisperNet area.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

That's what I thought - thanks Verena


----------

